# استخدام الطاقة من المياه في توليد الكهرباء



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

يمكن استخراج الكهرباء من طاقة المياه وهذه الطاقة يمكن أستخدمها في نفس الوقت كمضخة للمياه و في نظام الري أو استخدامها للزراعة دون حاجة إلى الطاقة البدائية ، وأن مختلف البلدان الكبيرة أظهرت حماسة لهذه الطاقة.
نستطيع تشغيل مولد مع قوة مولد ( 1 ميجاوات/ ساعة) كحد الأدنى. والإنتاج السنوي حوالي 8.7 مليون كيلووات . وهذه التقنية تعمل علي تدفق طبيعي للمياه حوالي 1,0 م / لكل دقيقة ،وهي لها نفس كفاءة طاقة الرياح وهي حوالي 35 ٪ .
اقتصاديات هذه التقنية
•	هذه التقنية يمكن أن تعمل 8.700 ساعة في السنة (كما أكدت إن الحد الأدنى للدخل السنوي 8.7 مليون كيلووات . 
• الارتفاع الصغير لدخل الاستثمار مقارنة بمحطات طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية. 
• يمكن أن تستخدم في كل الأنهار القريبة و القنوات ، وذلك بسرعة.( 1،0 م / ث في دقيقة)
• لا نحتاج إلى الطاقة البدائية . 
هذه التقنية خالية تماما من الانبعاثات والتأثير السلبي على الحيوانات والنباتات ، ،وتعد هذه التقنية خطوة أخرى للحد من إنبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربون وحماية البيئة لفترة طويلة.
الملاحظات:
•	تعتمد هذه التقنية علي مجاري الأنهار و تستخدم في البلدان التي تتوفر فيها المياه بكثرة.
•	يمكن استخدامها في تحليه المياه والزراعة كمضخات 
•	هده التقنية جديدة ولم تستخدم من قبل.
•	اقتصاديات هذه التقنية مقارنة بالطاقات الاخري.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يناير 2010)

هل تقصد العنفات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والنواعير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (22 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز ماذا تقصد بالضبط؟؟؟ اي طاقة تتكلم عنها لئن طرق توليدالطاقة باستخدام المياه عديدة؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2010)

حسناً ، لكل من العنفات والنواعير تطبيقات مختلفة وأماكن تركيب مختلفة ، كما أن الطاقة الناتجة عن كل منهما أيضاً مختلفة ...........على كل حال شكراً على هذه المعلومات ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2010)

هل لديك تفاصيل عملية عن هذه الفكرة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الساحر (24 يناير 2010)

استخدمة هده الطاقة الجديدة في امريكا والدول الامريكية ولكن بشكل محدود وهي تعتمد علي مساقط الانهار وهي غير مشهورة بشكل كبير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2010)

ولماذا يوجد هذا العدد الهائل من السدود على الأنهار في بعض البلاد العربية والعديد من البلاد الأوربية ، ؟؟؟؟

هل لأن هذه التقنية جديدة وغير مشهورة ؟؟؟؟ أم هناك تفاصيل لم نعرفها نحن ؟؟؟؟


----------



## الأوسيمى (15 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو سكوت (18 مايو 2010)

يمكنك دراسة مشروع كهرباء محطة عتاقه بالسويس ربما يفيدك فى هذا الموضوع والله الموفق


----------



## jomma (24 مايو 2010)

أولا شكرا للأخ الكريم على هذه المعلومات، لكن تقنية استخدام التربينات الهيدروليكية في توليد الكهرباء معروفة منذ زمن بعيد في المناطق التي تتواجد فيها السدود مثل السد العالي، وفي المناطق التي تتواجد فيها الأنهار والشلالات، الأرقام المعطاة في الموضوع المطروح ليست عامة ولكن ربما تكون لتطبيق معين، فهناك عوامل كثيرة تتحكم في القدرة المنتجة والكفاءة منها كمية ومعدل تدفق الماء.


----------



## الباتل1 (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed421 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا


----------



## محمد ع الرحمن (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مع شديد احترامى للأخ الذى يعرض الفكرة ولكنى أعتقد أنها تحتاج لمثال عملى لتوضيحها . . أو على الأقل لتسهيل عملية مناقشتها والاستفادة منها 
وهذا بالطبع لا يمنع شكر على الجهد المبذول فى عرض المبدأ


----------

